
Nokia is dead, Newkia rises from its ashes - jacquesm
http://zdnet.com/nokia-is-dead-newkia-rises-from-its-ashes-7000020271/
======
hannibal5
Heh. If Newkia becomes success. Nokia might buy Newkia in 2015 when it is
allowed to sell phones again. That would be great comeback.

